# kawaii/friendly/perky halloween display



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Some cutesy things that come to mind are blowmolds, inflatables and pumpkins! Sounds like you got the pumpkins covered!  If you go to the search (in the upper right hand corner of the page) and put in "blow molds" or "Inflatables", you will see lots of wonderful, kid friendly haunts and ideas.. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Torgo, if you haven' seen Hilda's blow molds, than you are in for a real treat! A display similar to hers would most definitely delight your little boy.
Blow molds have never really been my thing, but after seeing her work I am quickly becoming a big fan.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/115728-turning-random-christmas-blowmolds-into-whimsical-halloween-decorations.html


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

You should take a look at Dave Lowe's blog for ideas: http://davelowe.blogspot.com


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Your spider is fantastic! Also love the idea of the witches hat on the roof. The tree looks spectacular there. Great ideas so far. 

You can also have lighted witches brooms lining a walkway. 

I am curious - what are kawaii faces?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*Kawaii: An adjective in Japanese meaning " pretty; cute; lovely; charming; dear; darling; pet" It is also a term that is commonly used to 
described a ubiquitous animation or "anime" style associated with kawaii.* 

The only reason I know this is because my teenage daughter is an anime fan. She also spent a summer in Japan where she went to school with her host sister. My daughter is uber short (even by Japanese standards) and girls constantly ran up to her giggling calling her kawaii.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

It seems to me, with all those witch hats, you need some witches to go along with the theme. How about some humorous "crashed" witches in different landings and locations around your yard? Maybe one crashing into a tree, one into a wall, one upside down with legs sticking up, etc. I've seen lots of cute ideas on this theme on pinterest lately. 
And nothing says "kid friendly Halloween" better than a classic sheet ghost! I love the little sheet ghosts holding hands and circling a tree - in fact, that's how my yard display got its start back when my kids were little!
Have fun with your display - those little kids days go by way too fast!


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes! Today I scored two pairs of very witchy black boots at a yard sale, with the idea of crashing some witches into the lawn or possibly the wall a la Dave Lowe (looove him). I also got a couple of witch hats at the same sale - thinking I'll tart them up a bit and make a little display of witch hats on pumpkin hat stands. A girl can't wear the same hat every day, after all.

I saw these and pinterest and was immediately smitten as well:








Not sure where they would fit on my actual yard, but love the idea. 

My neighborhood goes all-out for Halloween; kids come from all over to ToT here. I love having a big audience for my silliness!

One more thing I did last year (but they didn't survive an ill-advised attempt to add lights to them for Christmas so won't be making a repeat appearance):









It was fun calling for a big trash pickup and saying that my pile would include some 7' tall foam tentacles. Also, I don't want to talk about the correct pluralization of octopus anymore.

I love the sheet ghost idea - I was thinking I'd try doing some tomato-cage ghosts along the edge of the yard. Thanks for the good ideas and welcome, everyone!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the look of your Octopi BTW and you have some fun ideas there. The umbrella witch legs got a laugh from me. Wish I had something to contribute right now. I have quite a few little ones in my area and have been giving thought to doing more for their age group. I'll be watching your thread to see what you and others come up.

Your spider came out great and I like how you handled the tree platform.

How about creating some kawaii-like "Giggle Buddies"-inspired props? Maybe you could use kawaii-faced pumpkin heads for them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Torgo!! 

Did someone say kid friendly? ~ Sorta our specialty. Our display is embarrassingly perky! LOL Our two older sons are autistic and we had to go completely non-scary when they were younger. Then when they got older, and we thought we could go scary, we had another baby. LOL So we're still keeping it happy, teeny bit spooky. LOL Please visit my albums on my profile page. 

Thank you for the lovely endorsement Halloween Lady!! 

If you have a Facebook account, we would love it if you stopped by, there is a lot more pictures on there. Happy Haunting!!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/LightheartedHolidayDisplays


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Wood cut outs are a great way to fill space. Search for cute Halloween images and tweak them to your liking. I did these candy carrying trick or treaters based on scrapbook cutouts.


----------



## Torgo (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm already a huge fan of your display (and a facebook fan) - I love what you do! If I'm lucky enough to find any blowmolds, I'll look to you for help with them.

ETA/crosspost - those cutouts are adorable!! I'm planning to add some more plywood to my Christmas display this year (using old Popular Mechanics patterns from the 60s) but hadn't considered making Halloween ones as well. HMMMMMM....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Torgo! I love your spider! ...and I am crazy about the tentacles!! 

Trentsketch, those cutouts are adorable!!! I would love to add those to my Candyland scene!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Love Octopi Wall Street!


----------

